# Warrior Training Center CO Relieved



## BloodStripe (Oct 27, 2014)

http://www.militarytimes.com/articl...ning-Warrior-Training-Center-relieved-command

Apparently he didn't rate to wear a Ranger and Sapper tab.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 27, 2014)

What the fuck is wrong with these people?  This is 2014, PEOPLE WILL CHECK THIS KIND OF STUFF!


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 27, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people?  This is 2014, PEOPLE WILL CHECK THIS KIND OF STUFF!


No they won't.

My guess is someone called him out and the People in-charge blew it off, so they sent a copy of the IG Complaint to the Army Times.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 27, 2014)

Do the Army and navy have places where they stash all these officers that have been relieved of command and are awaiting trial/punishment? 

Maybe it's called the First Stand-By Brigade.  It could be based in Adak Alaska... :-"


----------



## 0699 (Oct 27, 2014)

When Col Khan was relieved, they sent him to the division CP while he was waiting for the court-martial to find him guilty.  Notice who was the final authority in his relief. 

Good man, I could see why his Marines felt the way they did. He had very high standards. I liked working with him.



> For former Lt. Col. Asad “Genghis” Khan, who was relieved from command of Battalion Landing Team, 1st Battalion, 6th Marines, while it was deployed in 2004 with the 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit, the fall from grace was shocking and devastating, he said.
> 
> “The organization turns on you,” he said. “Prior to my relief, people were saying ‘this guy’s going to be the commandant of the Marine Corps. ... As soon as this incident happened, I was treated like roadkill. Some of my best friends didn’t speak out, because they were worried about their own careers.”
> 
> ...


----------

